# Lelit Anna PL41TEM - programmes not working?



## kattienoel (7 mo ago)

Hi, I've gotten the Lelit Anna with PID a couple of days ago. I've followed the setup instructions, pulled my first espresso and everything seemed fine.

Now then I've tried to steam milk. I switched from a coffee programme to steam, but the temperature doesn't seem to be rising. I can turn it up to 130C manually, but from what I understand it should do it on its own? 

Not sure if I messed up something with programming or if there's a malfunction with the machine? The light indicator is also kind of finicky and doesn't turn on even when the set temperature is reached.

Any ideas?


----------

